# No Coding Necessary - Philips Diamond Vision 5000k H11 Fog Light Bulbs



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't stand the OEM BMW fog lights, and I didn't want to deal with aftermarket HID Kits and having to install a Ballast and deal with flickering or bulb errors. So i took the easy and cheap route and bought these Philips Diamond Vision 5000k H11 Fog Light Bulbs for $60 USD.

The H11 bulb is for the M-Sport Package and is a 55W bulb, whereas a non-M-Sport uses H8 bulbs, which are 35W.





























They are packaged for Sale in China; however, the bulbs are manufactured in Germany, and are good quality.

And although they appear blue, they are 5000k, which when illuminated is a very close match to the OEM BMW white 4200k Xenon D1S headlight bulbs.

Installation to follow...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Installation was simple, and the bulbs look great. I should have done this long ago. It took about 10 minutes per bulb to install.

All that is needed is "L" Shaped pick tool, or a coat hanger would probably work, to pull out the inside bottom corner of the mesh grille, and then you can get your hand in there and disconnect the bulb, pull it out, swap the bulb, and put it back in the fog light housing. That's it.

The third picture shows the driver's side updated to 5000k and the OEM one still installed on passenger side. The fourth picture shows both installed.

The last picture shows the Halo's coded to stay on at 100% Brightness when the Xenon lights are on, instead of dimming to 8%.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

> The last picture shows the Halo's coded to stay on at 100% Brightness when the Xenon lights are on, instead of dimming to 8%.


shawn, could you share the code please, thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> shawn, could you share the code please, thank you


FRM => U_EFF_POL = wert_02__100%


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks awesome Shawn...you were right it the 5000k looks like a perfect match


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks man! With the new fogs and Halo coding, my car looks like Halley's Comet coming at you now. I think I developed "Klieg eye" looking at it last night.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> The last picture shows the Halo's coded to stay on at 100% Brightness when the Xenon lights are on, instead of dimming to 8%.


Hi Shawn,

How do you like the halo's at 100%? I personally think that the halo's overpower the Xenon lights at that value when you look straight at it. 
My preference was 16%, twice the brightness from stock without overpowering the Xenon lights.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The jury is still out on that one...

I may dial it back a notch or two.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish there was a 50% value to choose from, that would be perfect IMHO.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I like these Diamond Visions, I just don't know why it's not available locally. 

Also, the blue coating will chip off easily but it doesn't seem to affect the brightness nor color temp -based on non-scientific method of course.

I have the H7s on my highs


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I like these Diamond Visions, I just don't know why it's not available locally.
> 
> Also, the blue coating will chip off easily but it doesn't seem to affect the brightness nor color temp -based on non-scientific method of course.
> 
> I have the H7s on my highs


Nice! What are your low beam bulbs?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've changed them to HID kit. I had the same H7 in there for a while and it was very good. The change from DV to HID is not as dramatic as from OEM to DV


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TokenMaster said:


> I've changed them to HID kit. I had the same H7 in there for a while and it was very good. The change from DV to HID is not as dramatic as from OEM to DV


No flickering or throwing of bulb error codes?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I get flickering upon starting the car, for a second or two. After that, it's steady. I get the occasional error only on the right side when it's turned off and haven't had the chance to look at it. It goes away if I switch the light on, and don't come back until the next restart. I need to get myself a better capacitor/HID kit or go back to Diamond Vision.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> FRM => U_EFF_POL = wert_02__100%


not existed in F20 FEM_BODY, pity

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> not existed in F20 FEM_BODY, pity
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


That sucks.


----------



## nabego (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, could put the website where you bought the Philips.

The light is very similar to the car xenon light?


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> FRM => U_EFF_POL = wert_02__100%


My halogen equipped F10 was already set this way.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> My halogen equipped F10 was already set this way.


I think because your Halo's are also Halogen and not LED.


----------

